# Barcode Tattoos?



## Jade Tigress (Sep 29, 2006)

What's the deal with these? Is there some symbolism I'm missing? I have never heard of anyone getting a barcode tattoo and the other night we were hanging out with the neighbors and one of them jokingly said that I needed a barcode tattoo on my neck, or something to that effect.

So I went online and found out it's a quite common thing as of late, but I have no idea why, or what prompted the comment by the neighbor. Like, was that an insult? lol (note, we're all friends and joke around pretty heavily...but I didn't get the joke..heh)


----------



## kenpo_disciple (Sep 29, 2006)

on the show dark angel, starring Jessica Alba, they had barcode tattoos


----------



## JBrainard (Sep 29, 2006)

kenpo_disciple said:


> on the show dark angel, starring Jessica Alba, they had barcode tattoos


 
I don't think that's where the popularity comes from. It's just a statement that in this day and age, more and more we are just becoming a number, a demographic, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 29, 2006)

I've seen them done with birthdates, SSNs... If the tattoo artist has sharp enough lines, they can even be scanned.


----------



## Swordlady (Sep 29, 2006)

kenpo_disciple said:


> on the show dark angel, starring Jessica Alba, they had barcode tattoos



If I remember correctly, the machines gave the humans barcode tattoos in "The Terminator".



Kreth said:


> I've seen them done with birthdates, SSNs... If the tattoo artist has sharp enough lines, they can even be scanned.



Now why would someone want their SSN tattooed?  "Hello...steal my identity, please!"


----------



## Kreth (Sep 29, 2006)

Swordlady said:


> Now why would someone want their SSN tattooed? "Hello...steal my identity, please!"


Well, most people can't read barcode by eye, so it's not obvious...


----------



## matt.m (Sep 29, 2006)

While I was in the Marines a lot of guys got their dog tag info tatooed on their rib cage.  If you ever see mutilation of a human body via grenade then you will understand.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 29, 2006)

Has anyone ever read "Jennifer Government?"
If not, it is worth reading.

AoG


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've heard of it being a BDSM type thing, your Master barcoding his property....


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 29, 2006)

I have been waiting for the goverment to tell us they want us barcoded or to have a trackable chip inserted


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 29, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> I have been waiting for the goverment to tell us they want us barcoded or to have a trackable chip inserted



Wait, what was that movie... the name is on the tip of my tongue...  You know, the movie that everyone has to have perfect genetics, live in a very orderly society, and there is this guy that looked perfect, but had a hidden blood disorder of some type and wore contacts...    

Does this ring a bell, anyone?


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 29, 2006)

Intersting stuff. I know it's getting to be a fairly common tattoo design and the place of preference is the neck. I just can't figure out what the joke, or implication, was when the neighbor told me I needed one....:shrug:

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 29, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> Wait, what was that movie... the name is on the tip of my tongue... You know, the movie that everyone has to have perfect genetics, live in a very orderly society, and there is this guy that looked perfect, but had a hidden blood disorder of some type and wore contacts...
> 
> Does this ring a bell, anyone?


 
Gattica

http://pages.slc.edu/~krader/eugenicsfilms/Gattica.htm

AoG


----------



## Last Fearner (Sep 30, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Intersting stuff. I know it's getting to be a fairly common tattoo design and the place of preference is the neck. I just can't figure out what the joke, or implication, was when the neighbor told me I needed one....:shrug:
> 
> Hmmmmm.....


 
I don't know the inside joke, Jade, but the barcode has been labeled among some religious people as being the prophecy of the bible (revelations) pertaining to the Devil, and the number of the beast (666). :angry: 

*Rev 13:16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:*
*Rev 13:17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.*
*Rev 13:18 Here is wisdom. Let him that hath understanding count the number of the beast: for it is the number of a man; and his number is Six hundred threescore and six.*

Since the barcode starts and ends with the two lines that the computer reads as the number 6, and is divided in the center with two lines which is read as 6, many interpet this as 666, the mark of the beast, by which we can not buy or sell without it.

Last Fearner


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 30, 2006)

Last Fearner said:


> I don't know the inside joke, Jade, but the barcode has been labeled among some religious people as being the prophecy of the bible (revelations) pertaining to the Devil, and the number of the beast (666). :angry:
> 
> *Rev 13:16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:*
> *Rev 13:17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.*
> ...



Ok...that is freaky. I know theology and the Bible well, and know about the  "mark of the beast", never knew that information about the barcode though. Weird.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Sep 30, 2006)

But also keep in mind that people applied the 666 concept to social security numbers, the tracker chips, and years back people vehemently compared the driver's license number to 666.

Now, with that said, I am a devout Christian and believe that the barcode could be the marker mentioned in the Bible.

But, on the other hand, many will pull out theories to apply it to other things.

AoG


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Oct 1, 2006)

Last Fearner said:


> I don't know the inside joke, Jade, but the barcode has been labeled among some religious people as being the prophecy of the bible (revelations) pertaining to the Devil, and the number of the beast (666). :angry:
> 
> *Rev 13:16 And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads:*
> *Rev 13:17 And that no man might buy or sell, save he that had the mark, or the name of the beast, or the number of his name.*
> ...


 
While that may be so, the show "Dark Angel" definitely popularized it as a tattoo. Anyone who followed that show knows the reference well - it was a MAJOR feature of the series and Jessica Alba, who wore one, is now a VERY popular actress. As Freud once said, "... sometimes a cigar is .... just a cigar".


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2006)

Jonathan Randall said:


> While that may be so, the show "Dark Angel" definitely popularized it as a tattoo. Anyone who followed that show knows the reference well - it was a MAJOR feature of the series and Jessica Alba, who wore one, is now a VERY popular actress. As Freud once said, "... sometimes a cigar is .... just a cigar".




I've never seen the show. What is the significance of the tattoo then?


----------



## Kreth (Oct 1, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> I've never seen the show. What is the significance of the tattoo then?


On the show, Alba and others played genetically engineered "super soldiers." They each had a barcode serial number tattooed on the back of their neck.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2006)

Kreth said:


> On the show, Alba and others played genetically engineered "super soldiers." They each had a barcode serial number tattooed on the back of their neck.




Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 1, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Ok. Thanks.



Its been around longer than DA tho.

My nephew who runs the Tattoo shop out there in Crystal Lake (Rileys cousin) has one on his neck as well.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 1, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> Its been around longer than DA tho.
> 
> My nephew who runs the Tattoo shop out there in Crystal Lake (Rileys cousin) has one on his neck as well.




Hmmmm....so what was his motivation, do you know? 

I've been looking at the trend online and read about one guy who got one and scanned as a  box of tampons at the grocery store...lol.


----------



## Ceicei (Oct 1, 2006)

For those who want to know about making barcodes, here is some information:

http://www.mecsw.com/info/info.html

- Ceicei


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2006)

Ceicei said:


> For those who want to know about making barcodes, here is some information:
> 
> http://www.mecsw.com/info/info.html
> 
> - Ceicei



Cool. Thanks Ceicei. :ultracool


----------



## Cryozombie (Oct 2, 2006)

Jade Tigress said:


> Hmmmm....so what was his motivation, do you know?


 
No, but I can ask him, im getting more ink done.  Its wonderful, getting all your ink for nothin, LOL.

(Thats not exactly true, I always tip him)


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 2, 2006)

Technopunk said:


> No, but I can ask him, im getting more ink done.  Its wonderful, getting all your ink for nothin, LOL.
> 
> (Thats not exactly true, I always tip him)



Gee thanks...rub it in why don't ya. 


Still...you are sooo lucky. I love watching tattoo artists work. I have a very, very close friend who is a tattoo artist and I always loved to watch him work. Haven't been able to do that since we moved. I met him when I got my tat done a couple years ago. I would like to get more work done at some point.

**edit**
I'm not thinking of a bar code tattoo on my neck...lol. Don't know what I want done which is why I haven't done anything yet.


----------



## hong kong fooey (Oct 8, 2006)

I myself do not see the point in a barcode tattoo but hey there are alot of tatoos that don't make sence to me I guess you have your own reasons to get a barcode tattoo


----------

